# Was ist nun wieder mit Halle Berrys Fuß passiert?



## Stefan102 (7 Jan. 2012)

​
Was ist denn Halle Berry (45) da schon wieder passiert? Erst im Oktober letzten Jahres humpelte sie auf Krücken zusammen mit ihrem Freund durch Berlin, nachdem sie sich während Dreharbeiten Mitte September den Fuß gebrochen hatte. Doch nahm man eigentlich an, dass es ihr wieder gut ging, denn zuletzt sah man sie wieder putzmunter in Sandalen durch die Gegend marschieren. Und nun das: Halle muss wieder eine Art Gehgips tragen.

Als die Schauspielerin das Haus verließ, um ihre Tochter Nahla (3) von der Schule abzuholen, wurde sie jetzt erneut mit der Schiene am Fuß abgelichtet. Hatte sie sich etwa schon wieder zu viel zugemutet, ihren gebrochenen Fuß nicht genug geschont? Oder ist ihr erneut ein Unglück passiert? Nur einen Tag zuvor spazierte sie noch ohne die Stütze zur Schule, um die Kleine abzuholen.

Hoffen wir mal, dass sich die 45-Jährige bald vollkommen erholt hat und die lästige Schiene wieder los wird. 

Die Bilder von Halle samt Schiene gibt es hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...r-school-beverly-hills-january-6-2012-x8.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## celebfan42 (7 Jan. 2012)

Bei Vic Beckham würde ich sagen, sie trägt es aus modischen Gründen...


----------



## JayP (11 Jan. 2012)

Hat Halle Berry nicht 6 Zehen an einem Fuß!?

Vielleicht den einen zu viel doch entfernen lassen und jetzt als Verletztung getarnt


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2013)

selbst mit Gips sieht sie besser aus als manch andere


----------

